# Snow Line



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

The snow line seems to be pretty week what do you guys think? Heard a lot of guys saying its going to be a late spring with all the snow. I know in SD its still a month until the snows normally show up in force and a lot can happen. But with the showers and snow showers it seems even more will go away.

Is there really no snow until Sioux Falls or is the map off a little.

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/index.html?year=2009&month=2&day=7&units=e&region=Upper_Midwest


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

I drove up from Mound City, MO on Monday. No snow until Sioux Falls. Birds are showing up, with Grand pass NWR reporting 100,000 yesterday. It`ll be the same as previous years, just might be a week early. Birds usually are consistent calender wise every year. Alot can happen in the next month.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

I too have heard that the snow is gone in Sioux Falls as of now, but there is no telling when they will get more...I talked to a guy on the lake last night that was up from Brookings who said they still have a bunch. We will see what happens.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Down South of the Dakotas the weather has been a lot warmer then in the past and some birds are showing up earliy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They're expecting A LOT of precipitation with the storm that'll hit the Dakotas in the next 24 hours (SD is supposed to get the most).


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The more I'm looking into the storm, the more exciting I'm getting......ND is going to have THE snow line this year. If SD gets as much rain as they're saying, that should chop up a lot of the snow that's left....and ND will be getting mostly snow.

By mid-next week the snowline should be around the ND/SD border....depending on how the storm shapes up.

Giddeyup


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris thats what I like to hear. Last year when I hunted the last week in March the line was north of the SD/ND baorder. Then a storm came and the birds were confused and hungry. Seems when there is a good line and weather comes they get stupid or frustraited and commit suicide.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That got my blood pumping! Very interesting if that turns out to be the case.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very weird storm. It's not every day you get a rain downpour in the middle of the winter! Looks like most of ND got rain too.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah right now Brookings is the snow line but a weak one at that.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Snowdepth in ND took a big hit with all the rain today.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're supposed to get around 5-6 inches on top of it here in Biz.....according to Too Tall Tom.

It's going to move slowly to the east and it looks like everyone in the Dakotas will get a piece.


----------



## shotgunner (Oct 15, 2002)

Not a snowflake in eastern ND, all rain.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/

here ya go guys. its updated daily. and its accurate.

only snow here in sioux falls is on the edges of the parking lots in piles.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

shotgunner said:


> Not a snowflake in eastern ND, all rain.


Its coming that way....


----------

